# Laser cut kits



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Afternoon,
I am looking for links to and advice about LASER cut wood kits. Any guidance would be appreciated. Both 1-24ish and 7/8.

Thanks 
Phillip


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am currently putting together a Phil’s Narrow Gauge Laser cut 1:20.3 reefer kit. This kit is made from laser cut wood. 

The kit goes together well. To glue to wood I have used normal white wood glue, but I would probably use a water proof type next time just to be save in case she gets caught in a down poor. 

The detail parts are made from a ‘white metal’ and other brass and stainless steel bits finish the model off. 

I really like wood kits, they may take a bit more time, but it’s really worth the effort, and you can be proud of something you built.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

For the past week or so, I have been working on a Rio Grande Models UK kit to change one of my AMS J&S coaches to #212 D&RGW Baggage car. I'm using a "water-proof" white glue for the laser cut pieces and a good CA for the white metal detail parts. This is my first kit using laser-cut wood parts and I'm very happy with the close fit and ease of assembly. I also built one of RGM UK bay windows add-ons for my #306 Chili Line coach.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Gary - can't go wrong with Rio Grande Mondels - I have 3 of their MOW and 3 Passenger kits - and 4 more on order - I love the things


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce Birdwater is doing some simple kits in both 1/24 and 7/8's - http://www.birdwater.com/ 

There is some 1/12 stuff on Back2Bay6 - http://www.back2bay6.com/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Laser cut wood kits are great - check out the Carter Bros coach Masterclass. Two of the suppliers offer wooden kits. 

The only negative I'm aware of, after completing more than one laser cut wood kit, is that the laser leaves charcoal debris on the edges (figures, right?) You get black dust on your fingertips, so don't wipe them on too many plain wood surfaces. A simple rub with sandapaper solves the problem. 

The advantage, often, is that the wooden parts represent wooden prototype parts, so all you need to do is stain/paint them.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I like Phil's Narrow Gauge wooden kits.  They are based on Colorado narrow gauge prototypes and are 20.3 scale.  I have built the 27' box car, the flat car and a drop bottom gondola.  At the NGRC in Denver, I picked up a 30' box car as a future project.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

LASER cut wood kits. Any guidance would be appreciated. Both 1-24ish and 7/8. 

Kits in 1 : 24 are probably difficult to find. Most large scale equipment is offered in 16mm scale ( 1: 19), 1 : 20,3 (3 foot gauge) 1 : 22,5 (Metre gauge) and 1 : 29 (freelance standard gauge). 

A good adress for advise is the SE lounge: http://www.7-8ths.info/ You have to register there. 

The German based Laser-Gang offers mainly kits in 1 : 22,5, but have two in 7 /8th as well. http://www.walliwinsen.de/gartenbahn/ 

There are quite many laser-cut kits offered in the UK recently. e.g. http://www.brandbright.co.uk/ or http://www.ipengineering.co.uk/ 

You can laser-cut almost every material. Laser-cutting steel is getting more and more popular. Below an example I built from an IP Engineering kit last month. 



















Styrene or acrylics are quite popular for Laser kits as well 





















The above example is a Gn15 coach kit offered by Michael Saettler from Germany (Lasergang-Shop) 

If you use the search function of various fora, you´ll find many contributions to the laser theme. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to echo the sentiments about Rio Grande U K's kits. I am starting on my second passenger kit (I have also added the bay windows to my #306) and the ease at which they go together makes these kits beginner friendly!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

Did you use the fixture to help with the assembly of the Chili Line bay windows? I worked great for me. There is a lot of thought given to making these kits a cinch for beginners.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

don´t you folks ever take pictures, while assembling your kits? 
I would love to see details of your work. I have never seen a Rio Grande UK kit, 
except on thei webpage. 

Here are the ends of one of the Carter Bros. kits from the Masterclass some years ago. 










You see, they are made from different layers of 1 mm plywood. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually hadn't given it any thought but I'll go ahead and take photos of a Rio Grande UK kit I'm getting ready to assemble. I'll try and post the various steps. (*Note to beginners: I am only getting started in this so what you see is essentially what any beginner would be able to do. The first one I did was surprisingly easy and, more importantly, it came out looking _good!_)


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Lasercut kits and parts are quite popular since many years in Germany. Many modellers don´t want to wait untill the big companies might release some day what the modellers want We don´t get younger. They simply design and draw what they need and send it to a suitable firm which is able to cut them. If somebody else needs a copy, it is simple to make some more. Some models are sold by shops meanwhile. 

Here is an example of a Decauvile WW 1 gondola model, originally made for 600 and 750 mm track. 










The bogies have RS-Modell buffers and axle boxes, Ozark nut & bolts, Regner 32mm gauge wheels. track in the picture is made by Peco / UK. 

The modeller or customer can decide, how much detail he wants to add 










This model is sold by the Lasergang-Shop of Michael Saetller. A variant for 16mm scale / 1 : 19 is available also. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As promised, here are some pictures of a Rio grande UK "Arched window" kit. This is one of the easiest kits to assemble and it is a drop-in fit for the AMS passenger cars. The beauty of this one is that I was able to use a Colorado & Southern coach as all I had to do was paint out the lettering on the sides above the windows. I used Floquil Pullman green as it is a nearly exact match for the AMS color. This particular kit is great as it really transforms the car with minimal effort!

Here are some photos of the laser cut pieces:



















and a couple of the completed kit:


----------

